# لاول مرة وحصري جدا وعندنا فقط شريط فاديا بزى الجديد ( ترنيمة جديدة ) كامل ونسخة اصلية .



## بولا وديع (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*











لاول مرة وحصري جدا وعندنا فقط
منتديات اجنحة النسور وبس 
شريط فاديا بزى الجديد 
( ترنيمة جديدة ) 
كامل ونسخة اصلية

ترنيمة جديدة
كلمات : من المزامير
الحان : فاديا بزى
توزيع : باسم درويش

الحمد هابعاد
كلمات : نشات واصف
الحان : فاديا بزى
توزيع : محسن صبحى

انت موجود
كلمات : ابراهيم المقدسى
الحان : ابراهيم المقدسى
توزيع : باسم درويش

لابتنتهى
كلمات : ماهر فايز
الحان : ماهر فايز
توزيع : باسم صبحى

لا استحق
كلمات : هارون ابراهيم
الحان : ماهر فايز
توزيع : عزيز جورج

مابتحلاش
كلمات : ماهر فايز
الحان : ماهر فايز
توزيع : باسم درويش

بافتكرلك
كلمات : ماهر فايز
الحان : ماهر فايز
توزيع : باسم درويش

هاصلاتى
كلمات : هارون ابراهيم
الحان : ماهر فايز
توزيع : عزيز جورج

ياكنيسة قومى
كلمات : ماهر فايز
الحان : ماهر فايز
توزيع : باسم درويش

سلطانك
كلمات : ماهر فايز
الحان : ماهر فايز
توزيع : حسام شاكر

تــابعونا دائما كـل ماهـو جـديد وحــصرى وانفرادات تام
على منتديات اجنحة النسور - مجاناً أخذتم مجانا أعطوا





*
















اخترسيرفر واحد فقط للتحميل
Size : 27.37 MB
     (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).

(رابط مباشر من سيرفر المنتدى)
http://goo.gl/2ZsE1

turbobit
http://goo.gl/cvnL2

uploaded
http://goo.gl/swF0E

depositfiles
http://goo.gl/Qg7NG

rapidgator
http://goo.gl/VNbAE

freakshare
http://goo.gl/9EfjA

uptobox
http://goo.gl/jMR9k

free
http://goo.gl/VZRzj

uploadhero
http://goo.gl/hjmhP

ryushare
http://goo.gl/2AldH

filerio
http://goo.gl/g00vC

bayfiles
http://goo.gl/oAqNA

jheberg
http://goo.gl/4OSI4
*
استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة






















*​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*بسم الصليب عليك مجهود رائع منك بجد
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
وبجد تستاهل تقييم
*


----------



## النهيسى (21 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا

الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## ayman adwar (22 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا


----------



## بولا وديع (25 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بسم الصليب عليك مجهود رائع منك بجد
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> وبجد تستاهل تقييم
> *



مرسى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## بولا وديع (25 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> 
> الرب يفرح قلبك




مرسى لمرورك ربنا يخليك يارب


----------



## بولا وديع (25 نوفمبر 2012)

ayman adwar قال:


> شكرا جدا



شكرا ليك انت لمرورك الرائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## نفر ظريف توفيق (18 فبراير 2013)

الرب يبارك خياتك


----------



## نفر ظريف توفيق (18 فبراير 2013)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم في ملكوت السموات


----------



## Abd elmassih (23 فبراير 2013)




----------



## بولا وديع (15 سبتمبر 2013)

نفر ظريف توفيق قال:


> الرب يبارك خياتك



ربنا يباركك


----------



## بولا وديع (15 سبتمبر 2013)

نفر ظريف توفيق قال:


> الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم في ملكوت السموات




وانت ايضا يسعد ايامك


----------



## بولا وديع (15 سبتمبر 2013)

Abd elmassih قال:


>



مرسى حبيب قلبى لمرورك


----------

